# OpenBSD & ISDN



## JohannesR (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit OpenBSD 3.3 und ISDN?
Ich habe mir das Probehalber mal auf meinem Router installiert, und komme irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter =)

Danke
    Johannes


----------



## punx (31. Mai 2003)

Johannes wrote:
[snip]
>OpenBSD 3.3 und ISDN?
[snip]
>komme irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter
[snip]
Hi,
du müsstest mal schreiben wo genau dein Problem liegt. 
Welche OpenBSD Version du verwendest, welche isdn Karte, vieleicht entsprechende Log File Auszüge etc...
Hasst du schon mal Erfahrung mit nem anderen UNIX z.B. FreeBSD gemacht?
Gruss
punx


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo Punx!
Leider kann ich dir nur mit der Hardware helfen, weil mein Problem darin besteht, dass ich einfach keinen Ansatz finde. Das Netz bietet nur sehr, sehr spärliche Informationen zu *BSD und ISDN. Naja, meine ISDN-Karte ist eine "EICON DIVA 2.0 ISA", das OS ist ein funkelniegelnagelneues  OpenBSD 3.2. Erfahrungen mit UNIX-Ähnlichen Betriebssystemen sind in, IMO, ausreichendem maße vorhanden. 

Danke!
    Johannes


----------



## punx (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,
[grrrrr hatte grad das Posting fertig als die MySql hier rumspinnt .... ]

Wenn du noch nicht weisst wo du anfangen sollst hab ich Links: 

http://www.zilium.de/~joerg/obsd-isdn.html
das ist für 2.8 bietet aber den Einstieg.

Das ist von den bsd foren:
http://www.bsdforen.org/foren/showtopic.php?threadid=69

Das ISDN4BSD:
http://people.freebsd.org/~hm/i4b-home/releases.html

Wenn's dann noch nicht funzt müsstest du echt Log's und konkreteres posten. 
Ob deine Karte unerstützt wird weiss ich leider nicht.
Cioa
Punx


----------



## JohannesR (3. Juni 2003)

Das ist doch schonmal was, danke dir!! Bei weiteren Problemen tauche ich hier wieder auf.


----------

